# Corner bead on a recessed ceiling



## jackrobat (Mar 18, 2011)

I removed the trim and diffuser sheets from a recessed ceiling light in my kitchen to install more modern lighting and add some space to the room. Unfortunately, this area was never finished off and the workmanship is actually quite sloppy. I used corner bead all the way around because of how rough the edge was.

Looking at it straight on it looks great. But, if you look directly into the corner...
Here it gets hard to explain. Because these two beads meet at a 90 deg angle, the thickness off the bead misaligns the corner for lack of a better word. The fix appears to be applying a thicker coat of material from the edge of the bead and draw it up rather than just feathering in the tape. Should I use something other than JC for this?


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

have you allready applied mud did you use metal corner bead or the kind with tape on it


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

looking at this it looks like the tape kind you have to keep your fingers on that stuff as you wipe the mud on the tape coat if metal you should have nailed it b4 ever putting mud on if the hole is small enough you can cut youre corner bead in a v shape cut at each corner and tack up if you measure right you will only have one corner to mess with ant that will be where you started and end it if over 8 ft you can use two sticks and join them in center of your bow be sure when ever joing a break to cut a 1 to 2 inch pice to put behind where the two ends meet so tag up stick start in corner work bead to next corner cut both side but not all the wau thru with the v style cut turn bead to next run check make sure bead looks right in croner then proceed nailing to next corner and repeat process when you come full circle and the ends meet plae bead to meet properly and nail


----------



## jackrobat (Mar 18, 2011)

I really just need to know if there is a limit to thie thickness of JC a person should use. I need to bulk it up a bit and don;t know if I should use JC or plaster or...


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

*corner bead easy check*

if you got a perfect strait edge you can place it across the bead if you can see light between the staright edge and wall/cieling whatever then apply more light weight usg mud remember this mud doesnt shrink as much but can be sanded to much hollowing out your bead this mud you can get at lowes it is the dark blue almost purple colored lid try this advice out if this doesnt work is that wraped in wood under the bead it might be off and throwing the corner off is your corner angel exactly 90 if not then this is hanging era live with it or rip it back off and start again if you could post a better picture not so focused on the bad spot i might be able to tell and give you some more timely and effective advice:thumbsup:


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

*corner bead 101*

here is another thought did you hang new sheet rock any where around the corner bead where it will affect the instalation of the bead if so did you put the resessed part of the drywall to the corner if so this is what is throwing your corner off witch means you either build up or tear off if you decide to tear off make sure you fill up ressesed spot before reaplying your bead the proper waty to do mud is small knife 4,5,6 " knifes to tape witch ever you like second on bead a 8" on flats and butt joints a 10"
and on skim a 12" on flats and butts a 10" on bead or a 12" depending on skill of the finisher newbies to drywall i would definately advise the 12" for all skimming have fun and dodge the dry wall drops lol bye the way no more than a spit of water in the lightweight mud this mud needs a good mixing alson to avoid air bubbles never add soap to mud or paint hope these hints help you with this problem and anyother drywall you may come into the best knife for angels is the 5" remeber when sanding not to burn the board if done right you should not have a lot of sanding:thumbup:


----------

